# The right food



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Ive been reading on here that the right food cAn help a dogs oder... I was feeding jet science plan but am in the process of changing him to Wainwrights which is nature one will this help...?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has been on several different foods trying to find the perfect food for him and as we could afford higher priced food. I never honestly noticed a huge difference on odor until about a month after he had been on Ziwipeak. All other foods he was stinky after about 2-3 weeks. It has been over a month since Jaxx's last bath and he has no smell at all.
I know the better the food quality the better their skin and coat is so if it is a better quality food then it should help but I have never tried that food


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess ill have to wait and see, its meant to be good as its what i was recommend by the lady who does my puppy class we had. Discussion about nAture foods


----------



## Richardoy (Nov 2, 2012)

I think that you should provide your pet completely nutritional including fresh vegetables and fruits. Plus there are food stuff available in the market that could be given to them for proteins.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Wainrights is ok - much better than most of the foods available in pets at home, but still not the best. If you go onto Which Dog Food.co.uk and use their selector it will give you all the info you need on what would be best for your dog x


----------

